# UK Government pensions - Tax



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The British High Commission has asked me to share the following important update on the HMRC/Cyprus Govt Double Taxation Agreement.

There has been an important amendment to the revised 2018 .Double Taxation Agreement between the UK and Cyprus.

*The amendment will allow individuals to choose which basis of taxation they want to apply to their government service pensions - Cyprus or the UK. This choice can be made from 1 January 2019 and will expire on 31 December 2024.*

(Previously those in receipt of UK government pensions would pay tax on that pension to HMRC as from the start of 2019.)

Further information and guidance may be found in the document *Government service pensions under the UK/Cyprus Double Taxation Convention*.

Regards,


----------



## SansaStark (Dec 24, 2018)

*UK Government Pensions*

Make sure you send your letter off to HMRC dated 1st January 2018 or after! Great news, such a relief!


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

This is indeed good news.
I am retired on UK state pension, but also have small private pension can anyone tell me if this is treated in the same way for tax?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi mikeensue

The change will not affect you. Assuming you're resident in Cyprus for tax purposes you will continue to pay tax in Cyprus on your State Retirement Pension, occupational and private pensions.

Regards,


----------

